

Shiva – More than a RESTful API to your music collection - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/03/shiva-more-than-a-restful-api-to-your-music-collection/

======
shrikant
This sounds a LOT like zmusic (which I use currently) by Jason Donenfeld:
<http://git.zx2c4.com/zmusic-ng/about/>

(..which is also powered by Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Backbone.js etc.)

------
magic_haze
So... why not Subsonic? It's open source as well, seems a lot more mature, has
a rest api, tons of apps, and a spiffy new HTML5 player that's quite good.

* Subsonic.org seems to be down, try <http://sourceforge.net/projects/subsonic/> instead.

~~~
StavrosK
Can I use it as an alternative to Google Music? I.e. can I set it to download
a playlist to my phone when I come home?

~~~
magic_haze
Sorry, I don't quite get it. The web player has support for playlists and
dynamic streams, so I guess it depends on whether the app available for your
phone uses the correct API. The one I use, for example, maintains a 10gb MRU
cache of my stuff (with lookahead) and that works out quite nicely for me.
YMMV, but it definitely surpassed google music for me in both usability and
quality.

------
chintan
OT: As per the Hindu calendar, yesterday was Shiva's birthday -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maha_Shivaratri>

Great timing!

~~~
sushantsharma
Shivratri is not the birthday of Lord Shiva. It is a day celebrated in
reverence of Lord Shiva.

------
cllns
This seems incredible. I've been wanting something like this for a while, and
figured I'd have to make it myself.

I'll definitely be checking this out.

~~~
foxbarrington
Ha, actually did spend time making something like this for myself. I prefer to
organize music by folder though, so that's how Tailgate does it:

<https://github.com/davidguttman/tailgate>

------
andybak
A Subsonic-compatible wrapper for the API would instantly add compatibility
with a large number of clients. Same for DLNA (spit).

I'm a big Subsonic fan for a couple of reasons:

1\. Remote control - I can make the server play the track remotely

2\. Configurable offline cache on my phone - I set a large cache size (say
20gb) and use the player normally. Next time I'm offline I've still got access
to the last 20gb of music I played.

I'm looking for a Subsonic alternative though as I'd like to use an Android TV
stick as my server/media center and getting Java running on that will be a
pain and probably involve running a full Linux side-by-side. And I'm not even
sure if it's going to be possible to run Subsonic server alongside Android
effectively.

A closing thought. Why are these things needed when we have DLNA/UPnP? Mainly
because DLNA apps are uniformally slow and lack essential features. It's
stunning how much time and money large companies have spent on DLNA and
produced something so horrible.

------
terryb100
Nice! I've also been thinking about something like this for my photos. I have
a ton of photos littered in a pics folder. Would love an API would I could
query on EXIF data.

~~~
aidos
I've also been thinking the same thing recently. I have iPhoto but it sucks
for a) big collections and b) sharing. For example, locally you can browse a
collection on another local machine but it sends full res photos across the
wire so it's completely unusable.

~~~
tuxie_
Image support is planned actually (just noticed that is not in the wish list,
will add it) but has some big prerequisites. With photos you have to be a
little more careful regarding permissions, which means that users and roles
should be supported first.

But it will be implemented at some point.

------
carlob
I'd love to try and install this on my nas4free installation. If anyone has
tried and wants to chime in…

------
factorialboy
My next project will be `Jesus`.

~~~
Argorak
You are late: <https://rubygems.org/gems/jesus>

"A web interface for god to speak with mankind"

<https://rubygems.org/gems/god>

~~~
prezjordan
That has to be the most clever name for a project I've ever seen.

------
upthedale
The REST API looks like its halfway to being an OData one. Why reinvent the
wheel and not go the whole hog?

------
teeboy
Interestingly it was Shivratri yesterday for Indians - for Shiva, the
destroyer God of Hinduism.

------
snambi
Sounds good. Would like to try.

------
rjim86
that would be me .. i mean thats my name :P

